# Auction Finds



## HandyDandyAcres (Mar 3, 2014)

I was the lucky winner of a quilt and 3 quilt tops at an estate auction a couple weeks ago. I was shocked that the family was letting these go and that I seemed to be the only person interested in them. Anybody know the names of the patterns?

The first pic is the completed quilt. It is entirely hand quilted and I think it may have been hand pieced as well. I had a little competition for this one. It was in with the bedding. Paid $50 for it, but it's in amazing condition and worth every penny. 

The next three pics are the quilt tops. The first 2 are hand pieced. The third is appliquÃ©d and looks to be machine done. I got all 3 tops for $7. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh lucky you! I LOVE the first one. I am a sucker for anything scrappy looking. 
7 dollars is a steal !! This is why i am an auction junkie. LOL


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Can't help with the names. I really like the first unfinished top. The last one looks so springy!
Heidi


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Great deal! Looks like all are well-put together. Lots of time it seems as if people don't value the efforts/time/precision that someone devotes to this hobby. You are the benefactor in this case.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Those are wonderful quilts!!!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice Score!!! 

I think I've seen that quilt pattern before and when I have time I'll check on it - I'm working at the moment (hehe).

On the tops, the first one, I believe, is called "Swallows" or something along that line. The third appears to be a North Carolina Lily (one of my absolute favorites). Not sure at all about the second.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay, the quilt is a variation of Jacob's Ladder - see this blog (scroll down the page quite a ways). If you google Jacobs Ladder quilt you'll see many images, some which include the center arrangement like yours. 

http://quiltsnthings1.blogspot.com/2012_02_01_archive.html

Just gorgeous! Lucky you


----------



## HandyDandyAcres (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I love auctions too, but I've not had the good luck to make a buy like yours!

I've seen the bottom quilt pattern in those exact colors somewhere in a book or magazine or maybe on a quilting program on TV. All are nice, but the top one (finished one) is my favorite.


----------

